# NewFlower Message



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NewFlower...The private email question you asked got corrupted when I forwarded it and annot read the file or access the location.Please resend and I will be glad to replyMNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike NL I thought you were becoming a new flower lol. Like turning over a new leaf. Not possible! What was that , Live hard play hard and leave a good looking corpse, right?


----------

